# Its official!



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck down there Matt, I will be down in Logan the first week of November.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Bite said:


> Good luck down there Matt, I will be down in Logan the first week of November.


Logan? There no deer down that way..lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't need to see a lot of deer, I only need to see the right one. :lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

triplelunger said:


> Dont know if it's been said yet on this thread, but unless the law has changed you cannot bring an uncaped head into Michigan. It must be fully caped, and you can only bring the skull cap with antlers. I don't think a taxidermist is allowed to take it otherwise.
> FYI.
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Doesnt aply when coming from Ohio, along with most other states. There is a list on the DNR site of the states that it is restricted.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

The weather has a chance to be a little wet, but I like where the temps are. Should be the first week of cooler temps they have this year. I talked to the outfitter today and he said the movement has picked up a little, but with the drop in temp he expects it pick up that much more. I can't wait, just have to get through these last 2 midnight shifts and then I'm off. 



Mon Oct 21

Few Showers 
61°

34°

Few Showers

Chance of rain:30% Wind:SW at 13 mph 
Details



Tue Oct 22

Few Showers 
49°

30°

Few Showers

Chance of rain:30% Wind:WSW at 11 mph 
Details



Wed Oct 23

Few Showers 
44°

31°

Few Showers

Chance of rain:30% Wind:W at 10 mph 
Details



Thu Oct 24

Few Showers 
43°

31°

Few Showers

Chance of rain:30% Wind:WNW at 12 mph 
Details



Fri Oct 25

Partly Cloudy 
48°

30°

Partly Cloudy

Chance of rain:10% Wind:WNW at 13 mph 
Details



Sat Oct 26

Mostly Cloudy 
50°

34°

Mostly Cloudy

Chance of rain:10% Wind:WSW at 9 mph


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Almost out of work and about 8hrs from departure. 

Any last minute suggestions for hunting out of state for the first time??


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't forget the 180 in tags, and whatever you do forget just bring a bunch of sweaty cash! Lol....good luck and have fun.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

The bucks should be starting to cruise......Good luck down there.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Details details...lol. how's the hunt going?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

matt76cmich said:


> Well since there has been warm weather and not much day light movement my hunt has been pushed back a week. Hoping that going Oct 21-26 can only be better.


Well, how was your hunt. I ended up shooting about 130" 9 point. Was down same time as you


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Come on tell us how your hunt went,hope all's well!
I went down on Monday hunted two days seen A good buck, things are A couple days away. So I came home will head back on Saturday,I diden't hunt my good stand don't want too go in till things heat up.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I just abandoned this thread after I got back, lol. So I guess this is a little late. If the wind would have been a little calmer I think the hunting would have been a little better. I was able to pass on bucks that I would have shot here at home any day. Passed on about a 90-100" 8 point and about the same size 7 point. I had a 120-130" 9 point stay out of range on the last day of the hunt with 20+ mph wind. I was able to see one of the giants they have down there while I was getting walked into a different farm after the wind changed direction. The guy I was hunting with said it would have been close to B&C, but all i saw were picket fences on his head, lol. The buck was bedded down 35 yds from where he was wanting me to sit and had us pinned when we walked in. I would have had to shoot through brush with my climber on my back and with out my release, plus I was frozen from seeing such a buck. I'm looking to go back down next year, but in November.


----------

